

Buy One Home in Silicon Valley–or 30 in Cleveland - kanamekun
http://www.citylab.com/housing/2014/11/buy-one-home-in-silicon-valleyor-30-in-cleveland/382624/

======
geebee
Lack of new housing in Silicon Valley is clearly a big problem. However, I've
never liked a pure focus on this issue. It seems to be a particular hobby
horse of very wealthy silicon valley investors - "hey, we had nothing to do
with this, it's those neighborhood groups in bernal heights that have caused
this problem. Oh and also, there's a shortage of developers willing to work in
a place where they can't possibly purchase a house or raise a family."

Part of the problem is that we're trying to cram every developer in the world
into a 7x7 grid and a small corridor down the peninsula. The median salary for
a developer, registered nurse, and dental hygienist in SF is 110k, 112k, and
109k respectively[1]. The median price for a 3br house in SF is about 1.1
million.

Create some of those ~110k/yr jobs in, Cleveland, and then I'd be a lot more
willing to entertain notions of a shortage of developers, nurses, or dental
hygienists.

[1] us news best jobs.

~~~
profoundly
_Part of the problem is that we 're trying to cram every developer in the
world into a 7x7 grid and a small corridor down the peninsula._

It's the way of the sheeple: "Everyone else is doing it, so I should too". In
this age of instant communication and remote work, there really is no other
reason than herd mentality.

